# Brand of Chuck any ideas



## Stockyj (Aug 30, 2020)

I think this is Chinese or India made Chuck does anyone know what the Brand (H) is thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 30, 2020)

Many different "brands" often come from the same factories overseas.  It's really not possible to correlate brand with quality like it used to be. 
When dealing with import products the quality control often rests with the end user.  Be sure you get a money back guarantee
-Mark


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 30, 2020)

This one?









						100mm (4") 4 Jaw Metal Lathe Chuck Independent Jaws + Key Handle, Recessed Back  | eBay
					

4Jaw Independent Lathe Chuck. Thickness 55mm (74.5mm includes jaws). Internal Jaws Clamping Range: 4-45mm. External Jaws Clamping Range: 40-100mm. 100mm Chuck +Chu ck Key. Recessed Back.



					www.ebay.com.au
				




Generic China, for $89 it's worth a chance. What machine are you putting it on?

If you don't already have a 4 jaw you will almost certainly be able to get your workpiece better centered than most 3 jaw chucks once you get the process down, and it's required if you're flipping your workpiece end for end.

John


----------



## darkzero (Aug 30, 2020)

The brand is Hua Pai, made in China. The stock 3-jaw & 4-jaw that came with my lathe were that brand.


----------



## Stockyj (Sep 1, 2020)

darkzero said:


> The brand is Hua Pai, made in China. The stock 3-jaw & 4-jaw that came with my lathe were that brand.


Did you find they were OK usable?
I have a reliable 3 jaw so the 4 jaw I have just bought should be OK as you have to centre the work anyway.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 2, 2020)

Stockyj said:


> Did you find they were OK usable?
> I have a reliable 3 jaw so the 4 jaw I have just bought should be OK as you have to centre the work anyway.



Typical generic China quality. As with any Chinese chuck need to fully disassemble clean & most likely deburr. The 8" 4-jaw I got had manufacturing issues with one of the jaw slots, was very tight & rough. It worked though for the few times I used it. I ended up selling it as originally planned anyway. The 6.3" 3-jaw I kept, turned it into a Tap-Tru. I use it as a beater chuck for things like sanding & polishing. Chucks act like fans so when sanding the grit/dust gets sucked into the scroll. Yes they were usuable but like with most anything you get what you pay for & YMMV.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 2, 2020)

Here's a video by ToT showing that chuck. Very entertaining as is all his videos. "You were probably expecting a F or a G, but no no no, this is a H."   IIRC he didn't really say anything bad about it but again YMMV.


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 2, 2020)

@darkzero you beat to posting ToT's video. I knew I'd seen that 'H' somewhere.


----------

